

Oracle Buys Art Technology Group for $1 Billion - martincmartin
http://www.pcworld.com/article/209518/oracle_buys_art_technology_group_for_1_billion.html?tk=rss_news

======
modoc
I'm an ATG architect, and used to work for ATG directly a decade ago. This is
very unsettling news based on Oracle's history of handling mergers.

